# Best online stock trading software for non day traders



## malsop (5 September 2019)

Hi All, I'm new to Aussie Stock Forums and look forward to joining into conversations. I would really appreciate thoughts from the Forum on a really good online stock trading software for non day traders. Seems there are lots of software focused on day traders but I'm really looking for software focused on medium to long term traders. I have previous used Vectorvest which is focused in that area but found it too expensive at around USD 55 per month. Any ideas would be greatly received.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 September 2019)

malsop said:


> Hi All, I'm new to Aussie Stock Forums and look forward to joining into conversations. I would really appreciate thoughts from the Forum on a really good online stock trading software for non day traders. Seems there are lots of software focused on day traders but I'm really looking for software focused on medium to long term traders. I have previous used Vectorvest which is focused in that area but found it too expensive at around USD 55 per month. Any ideas would be greatly received.



You want charts without paying a lot.  Is that the idea?  Maybe try Incrediblecharts free version.  

If you want portfolio management, exporting your list of trades to Excel would be a good option.


----------



## malsop (5 September 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> You want charts without paying a lot.  Is that the idea?  Maybe try Incrediblecharts free version.
> 
> If you want portfolio management, exporting your list of trades to Excel would be a good option.



Thanks, yeah that's the idea. But also timing the market around buying and selling in general. One really nice feature Vectorvest had was to search all stocks in a market based on a large range of user specific criteria and produce a list of matching stocks. I miss that but not at the cost I had to pay for it.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 September 2019)

malsop said:


> Thanks, yeah that's the idea. But also timing the market around buying and selling in general.



If you want the software to provide technical signals for you to action (without you having to do the work), usually that requires some sort of subscription service.  If you want to set up basic technical scans (eg. moving average cross over), Incredible charts will do that job.


----------



## malsop (5 September 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> If you want the software to provide technical signals for you to action (without you having to do the work), usually that requires some sort of subscription service.  If you want to set up basic technical scans (eg. moving average cross over), Incredible charts will do that job.



Ok - I'll have a look at Incredible Charts as well. Thanks again.


----------



## tech/a (5 September 2019)

$55 a month is less than A tank of gas a month?

I find this a very small price to pay for something that does what you want.
Surely if its that good you could cover that in a few days trading!

That's 2% of a $2000 trade?


----------



## sptrawler (5 September 2019)

malsop said:


> Thanks, yeah that's the idea. But also timing the market around buying and selling in general. One really nice feature Vectorvest had was to search all stocks in a market based on a large range of user specific criteria and produce a list of matching stocks. I miss that but not at the cost I had to pay for it.



One of the members on here, Tinhat, has mentioned Lincoln Indicators Stock Doctor Services, it sounds like what you are after.
But as with everything in life, if it is worth having, someone will find a way of charging for it and you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## malsop (5 September 2019)

tech/a said:


> $55 a month is less than A tank of gas a month?
> 
> I find this a very small price to pay for something that does what you want.
> Surely if its that good you could cover that in a few days trading!
> ...



Yeah, fair point although with the Aussie dollar now at 67 cents its become more like AUD80 a month. None the less, good point.


----------



## willoneau (5 September 2019)

malsop said:


> Hi All, I'm new to Aussie Stock Forums and look forward to joining into conversations. I would really appreciate thoughts from the Forum on a really good online stock trading software for non day traders. Seems there are lots of software focused on day traders but I'm really looking for software focused on medium to long term traders. I have previous used Vectorvest which is focused in that area but found it too expensive at around USD 55 per month. Any ideas would be greatly received.



Hi malsop, how much trading experience do you have?
do you want to follow others signals or do you want to make your own decisions and take responsibility for those decisions?


----------



## malsop (5 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> One of the members on here, Tinhat has mentioned Lincoln Indicators Stock Doctor Services, it sounds like what you are after.
> But as with everything in life, if it is worth having, someone will find a way of charging for it and you usually get what you pay for.




Indeed!! Ill have a look at Lincoln Indicators - haven't seen that one before.


----------



## malsop (5 September 2019)

willoneau said:


> Hi malsop, how much trading experience do you have?
> do you want to follow others signals or do you want to make your own decisions and take responsibility for those decisions?



Hi, yeah I have reasonable experience , but I'm also a bit process driven so having search functions to select stocks that meet particular criteria (be it, Dividend payment history, EPS performance or other criteria) is helpful in that regard.


----------



## willoneau (5 September 2019)

So fundamental driven ?


----------



## willoneau (5 September 2019)

There are many different types of traders/investors here to help depending on your type of trading/investing. Be in fundamental value investing, discretionary or technical.


----------



## malsop (5 September 2019)

Yeah, probably. In talking about it its probably more about the stock selection. Once Ive got it then something like Incredible Charts is probably all I need to monitor it.


----------



## willoneau (5 September 2019)

Don't most trading platforms have charting functions?


----------



## malsop (5 September 2019)

willoneau said:


> Don't most trading platforms have charting functions?



Yeah I think they do - Vectorvest certainly did.


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 September 2019)

malsop said:


> Yeah I think they do - Vectorvest certainly did.




a lot comes down to how much your stake/trade is versus the value of the service you buy

https://www.thechartist.com.au/
free trial from them


----------



## tinhat (5 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> One of the members on here, Tinhat, has mentioned Lincoln Indicators Stock Doctor Services, it sounds like what you are after.
> But as with everything in life, if it is worth having, someone will find a way of charging for it and you usually get what you pay for.




I've been using Stock Doctor for years. I am following their recommendations much more recently than I used to and with good success. I signed up for the 30 day trial of VectorVest last week and I am really liking it. I think the two go together well; Stock Doctor for FA and VectorVest for TA (market timing, trend/momentum, trailing stop losses). VectorVest is about AU$1000 for an annual subscription and Stock Doctor is up around $1,500 from memory. I realise you don't want to pay that amount.


----------



## HelloU (6 September 2019)

malsop said:


> Hi, yeah I have reasonable experience , but I'm also a bit process driven so having search functions to select stocks that meet particular criteria (be it, Dividend payment history, EPS performance or other criteria) is helpful in that regard.



Many broker sites (like the good old commsec and etrade and stuff) will allow you to do those sorts of "filter searches". You can get txt/email alerts for certain "met conditions" as well.
Only saying this because that may already be free and available if your broker supports it.


----------



## malsop (6 September 2019)

tinhat said:


> I've been using Stock Doctor for years. I am following their recommendations much more recently than I used to and with good success. I signed up for the 30 day trial of VectorVest last week and I am really liking it. I think the two go together well; Stock Doctor for FA and VectorVest for TA (market timing, trend/momentum, trailing stop losses). VectorVest is about AU$1000 for an annual subscription and Stock Doctor is up around $1,500 from memory. I realise you don't want to pay that amount.



Thanks Tinhat. Good suggestions. Let me know what you think of that combo once you have been using it for a while. Yeah cost is an issue and where I started with this post, but as one wise person noted you have to look at the cost in proportion to the overall trading you are doing. I will have a close look at Stock Doctor.


----------



## malsop (6 September 2019)

HelloU said:


> Many broker sites (like the good old commsec and etrade and stuff) will allow you to do those sorts of "filter searches". You can get txt/email alerts for certain "met conditions" as well.
> Only saying this because that may already be free and available if your broker supports it.



Thanks - I must admit I didn't realise that. I use Commsec so will have to deep dive into that a bit more.


----------



## CNHTractor (6 September 2019)

I've been using Stock Doctor for a number of years and have found it a valuable tool in filtering down the universe of tradeable stocks, from a fundamentally financially sound sense. I take their recommendations and use some momentum indicators, using Amibroker, to determine buy/sell signals.

To "date" I have been able to outperform both the ASX300 TR indices as well as outperform the Stock Doctor returns.

At the end of the day, success comes down to identifying a trading strategy and being able to stick to it.

I have also found Nick Radge[https://www.thechartist.com.au/]  and Colin Nicholson [https://www.bwts.com.au] resources to be of great value, especially starting out on my journey.


----------



## malsop (6 September 2019)

CNHTractor said:


> I've been using Stock Doctor for a number of years and have found it a valuable tool in filtering down the universe of tradeable stocks, from a fundamentally financially sound sense. I take their recommendations and use some momentum indicators, using Amibroker, to determine buy/sell signals.
> 
> To "date" I have been able to outperform both the ASX300 TR indices as well as outperform the Stock Doctor returns.
> 
> ...



Thanks CNHTractor - I appreciate you taking the time to share this with me.


----------



## investtrader (16 September 2019)

I would recommend considering Stockopedia also. I really like their fundamental filtering and ranking, but they also have extensive technicals/charting, portfolio management etc. I'm just a subscriber, no financial interest.


----------



## malsop (16 September 2019)

investtrader said:


> I would recommend considering Stockopedia also. I really like their fundamental filtering and ranking, but they also have extensive technicals/charting, portfolio management etc. I'm just a subscriber, no financial interest.



Thanks. I will have a look at that - I hadnt heard of that one before.


----------



## aus_trader (18 September 2019)

If you are starting out it's hard to justify the cost of subscription services, on the other hand you want to get the help from such a service since it's scary being on your own right?

Totally understand malsop, I've been there myself many years ago and have subscribed to so many services over the years one after another. Wasted a lot of money on those as well but I learnt a few things along the way such as how to analyse stocks myself, so not a total waste of money. These days I tend to do a lot of the research myself using free tools such as stock scans using broker provided filters, as some already suggested. It may not be fancy but it does the basic job of narrowing down the list of stocks that I research further.

Good online charting software that is free that I use can be found at www.tradingview.com which is not limited to ASX stocks, so if you wanted to look up Oil price or Bitcoin price it's all available online with indicators etc in the full featured chart. I don't do anything fancy with the charts just use basic indicators like moving averages, but other ASF members can help you if you want to go down the path of becoming a chart expert.


----------



## Miner (18 September 2019)

aus_trader said:


> If you are starting out it's hard to justify the cost of subscription services, on the other hand you want to get the help from such a service since it's scary being on your own right?
> 
> Totally understand malsop, I've been there myself many years ago and have subscribed to so many services over the years one after another. Wasted a lot of money on those as well but I learnt a few things along the way such as how to analyse stocks myself, so not a total waste of money. These days I tend to do a lot of the research myself using free tools such as stock scans using broker provided filters, as some already suggested. It may not be fancy but it does the basic job of narrowing down the list of stocks that I research further.
> 
> Good online charting software that is free that I use can be found at www.tradingview.com which is not limited to ASX stocks, so if you wanted to look up Oil price or Bitcoin price it's all available online with indicators etc in the full featured chart. I don't do anything fancy with the charts just use basic indicators like moving averages, but other ASF members can help you if you want to go down the path of becoming a chart expert.



I just went to the site of tradingview.com - very good. It also has a paid site with 30 days trial. Thanks for sharing


----------



## aus_trader (19 September 2019)

Miner said:


> I just went to the site of tradingview.com - very good. It also has a paid site with 30 days trial. Thanks for sharing



Welcome Miner. I find it quite good since it's all online. If I had only a dedicated trading computer then the charts will be only limited to that one. With tradingview, I can look at the stock charts anywhere as long as I have a device and internet access.


----------



## Telamelo (19 March 2022)

How may I scan for/find asx stocks where 50dma has crossed above 100dma along with having made a "60 day high price" ?

Am keen to know if there is any trading software application/website that can scan those specific parameters/filters across the ASX please ?

Grateful for any help with this thanks.

Cheers tela


----------



## investtrader (20 March 2022)

Amibroker or
Trading View 
You will have to write your own script for both of these.


----------

